# Netbeans Javadoc mit eigenen Kommentaren



## tb303 (11. Jun 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe in Netbeans ein Projekt erstellt. Jetzt will ich die JavaDoc dafür erstellen lassen. Das klappt zwar, nur meine eigenen Kommentare werden nicht mit hinzugefügt.

Weiß jemand wie man das einstellen kann?

Danke,


----------



## Beni (11. Jun 2007)

Hast du deine Kommentare auch im JavaDoc-Format gemacht? Die beginnen mit "/**".


```
/**
 * Ich bin ein JavaDoc-Kommentar
 */
public class Blabla{
}
```


----------



## tb303 (11. Jun 2007)

ja...


----------



## hupfdule (11. Jun 2007)

Zeig mal ein Beispiel eines solchen Kommentars (mitsamt dem Codeabschnitt, den er kommjavascript:go()entiert).


----------



## dadom (11. Jun 2007)

Du kannst auch:

rechtsklick auf deine SourceDatei
> Tools > AutoComment

dann zeigt er dir einen netten Dialog an, und bereitet dir bei deinen Methoden JavaDoc so vor, das du nur noch die Beschreibungen eintragen musst

grüße
Dom


----------

